# Pork Tenderloin on the Kamado Kooker  ... Reverse Sear????



## toby bryant (Feb 17, 2013)

The wife came home with one of those sealed bags with 2 small pork tenderloins in it from the grocery yesterday.  I normally buy the whole loin so this was new to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   So I opened it up and vac sealed one of the tenderloins for the freezer.  The other I seasoned and wrapped in saran wrap for dinner today. 

Last night as I was pondering how to cook this small loin, I thought smoke then sear.  It works well with venison backstrap and these tenderloins are about the same size. 

So today I took the seaoned tenderloin out of the fridge and went to set the Kamado up.  I emptied all the lump out of the firebox and placed a Weber replacement charcoal grate where the smoking stone normally sits, just a few inches under the cooking grate.  Placed some lump charcoal and hickory chunks (gotta have some smoke, right?) to one side of the grate.













photo (8).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






Lit a Weber cube and put the cooking grate in place













photo (7).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






The tenderloin was rubbed with olive oil and seasoned with Chophouse rub.













photo (5).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






This stuff is great on pork chops and loin.  The tenderloin was very small on one end ...













photo (6).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






So I tied it up with some butcher's twine.  Hoping that it would cook more evenly (is that a word?). 













photo (4).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






I had the Kamado Kooker holding around 250* so I placed the tenderloin opposite the coals.  When the IT reached 90* I turned the other side of the tenderloin towards the coals still on the opposite side of the Kooker.













photo (3).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






Once the IT reached 120* I opened both vents completely and let the Kooker start a rapid climb in temp.  In just a few minutes the Kooker was at 400* according to the ET-732 probe that is opposite the coals and the IT of the loin was at 135*, so I took the probe out and place the loin directly over the hot coals.













photo (2).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






After searing on all sides the IT was 148*, I removed it to a pan, covered with foil, and let it rest while I got the collards prepared.













photo (1).JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






I sauteed the collard greens in olive oil with crushed rep pepper and fresh chopped garlic.  I know, I know, but I don't like boiled greens (sorry Grandma
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  This way they are warm and still have some crunch to them, and mighty tasty too.  Time to plate it up.













photo.JPG



__ toby bryant
__ Feb 17, 2013






The tenderloin only had about a 1/8" smoke ring, but OMG tender and juicy, with a nice sear on the outside.  I am glad there is another one of these tiny loins in the freezer.  I don't think I will change anything for the next one.  Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## venture (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like you hit it from the pic.

I love those little suckers.  But they are tricky?

So small, they cook so fast.  And I like them a little pink in the middle like yours.

Great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great lookin' pork loin Toby!

I love a reverse sear!!!

Bill


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2013)

Love Loins and Tenderloins, but rarely put Tenderloins on the smoker. Not really needed since it is already, quite tender. Marinate 'em, then throw them on the grill. Once you hit 135 to 140 wrap them in foil for a bit, cut and serve.

  I am sure they were quite tasty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice looking tenderloin and greens! We like our greens steamed rather than boiled too!


----------

